# Erfahrungen mit OASE Biotec 36 Screenmatic



## DrPepper (16. Juni 2008)

Hallo zusammen,

da ich nächstes Jahr unseren Teich vergrößern möchte und mir schonmal etwas über die Technick gedanken gemacht habe, wollte ich mal hier fragen, ob jemand Erfahrung mit dem OASE Biotec 36 Screenmatic hat oder kann man für das Geld auch andere vielleicht noch bessere Filteranlagen bekommen.
Was ich aber nicht suche, sind Filter die im Boden, sprich in einer Filterkammer stehen.

Schonmal Danke.

MfG Tobias


----------



## alex001 (16. Juni 2008)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit OASE Biotec 36 Screenmatic*

Hallo Tobias.


Also ich habe an meinem Teich ein OASE Biotec 18 Screenmatic. Vom Prinzip ist diese Anlage ja wie der Biotec 36 - nur halt ne Nummer kleiner.

Ich muss sagen, dass ich echt zufrieden mit der Anlage bin. Habe allerdings auch keinen Vergleich, da dies die erste Anlage ist. 

Aber hier wird sich bestimmt noch jemand äußern, dem auch ein Vergleich zu einer anderen Anlage möglich ist.


Schöne Grüße.


Alex


----------



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (17. Juni 2008)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit OASE Biotec 36 Screenmatic*

Hi Tobias,

ich empfehle dir eher einen Selber zu bauen und ganz viel Geld zu sparen = Tonnen mit vorgeschaltetem Spaltsieb. Ich denke du wirst ja deinen Teich extrem vergrößern wenn du dich für nen S 36 interessierst. Schau mal hier:
http://www.heuft-plaidt.de/teichfilter.htm

Ich bau mir gerade dies Variante mit kleineren Tonnen a 46L. Falls du diese Bauart gutfindest führe unbedingt die Rohre -in- den Tonnen runter - dann gibts nicht so viel Druck auf die Dichtung... also nur die Bilder unten beachten. 

Im Vortex unbedingt ein Spaltsieb einbauen - schau mal hier unter Vorfilter, ganz unten: http://www.teichtechnik-selbstbau.de/html/bauanleitungen.html

- Wenn mein Filter einwandfrei läuft stell ich mal einen bebilderten Thread ein -

Von dem S36 hab ich im Oase Formum von einigen Problemen gelesen, z.B. mit dem Sieb usw. kannst dich ja da mal informieren:
http://www.oase-livingwater.com/extensions/forum/index.php?sid=deb4fd55e0d0c9860a63f14f76af54e3

Gruß Ralf


----------



## DrPepper (18. Juni 2008)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit OASE Biotec 36 Screenmatic*

Hallo, 

danke schonmal für die Antworten.
Also selber bauen möchte ich den Filter nicht. Vielleicht hat ja noch jemand, andere Erfahrungen gemacht oder aber andere Filter in der Preisklasse von 1000 - 1500 Euro für mich.

MfG Tobias


----------



## Bombusterestris (18. Juni 2008)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit OASE Biotec 36 Screenmatic*

Hallo,
diese Frage ob ein 36iger oder nicht, besser in diesem Forum nicht stellen.Die wollen alle bastelln und irgendwelche Tonnen, Töpfe und Behälter mit irgendwelchen Filtermedien vollstopfen. Habe ich alles schon durch mit besch.. Ergebnis. Hat trotzdem genug Geld gekostet! Gib lieber den 1000er aus, glaube mir, es lohnt sich. Es sind aber einige wichtigen Kriterien zu beachten. Wenn Interesse vorliegt, halt mal melden. 
Gruß Stefan


----------



## PyroMicha (18. Juni 2008)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit OASE Biotec 36 Screenmatic*

Hallo.

Mit der Screenmatic haben wir beste erfahrungen gemacht  .
Hält das Wasser sauber und das Sieb fängt ordentlich was raus.
Selber basteln würde ich in dieser Preisklasse auch nicht machen.
Wir sind des experimentieren jedenfalls müde und bereuen
unsere Anschaffung nicht  .


----------



## Bombusterestris (18. Juni 2008)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit OASE Biotec 36 Screenmatic*

Vielen Dank,
das ist Balsam auf meine geschundene 36iger Seele! Wie gesagt, es sind aber 
einige Dinge zu beachten! Wen es interessiert auch mal gern eine PN, bin aber erst mal 1 Woche im Urlaub.
Bis dann,
Gruß Stefan


----------



## DrPepper (18. Juni 2008)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit OASE Biotec 36 Screenmatic*

@Stafan

hast ne PM

Gruß Tobias


----------



## Redlisch (18. Juni 2008)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit OASE Biotec 36 Screenmatic*

Hallo, 
ich habe ebenfalls den 36 Screenmatic und mal wieder glaskares Wasser (Sichttiefe 2m) .

Alle 2-4 Wochen mache ich mal die Auffangschale sauber, sonst gibt es nicht viel an ihm zu machen.

Ich suchte letztes Jahr nach einem Filter wo man nicht viel arbeit dran hat, arbeit hat man auch so schon genug ...

Bereut habe ich es nicht, ich würde ihn wieder kaufen.

Allerdings muss ich dazu sagen, das ich einen Filterteich vor dem Biotec habe, dieser leistet gute vorarbeit.

Hier 2 Bilder vom der SM bei der Arbeit Bild1 Bild2




			
				Bombusterestris schrieb:
			
		

> Vielen Dank,
> das ist Balsam auf meine geschundene 36iger Seele! Wie gesagt, es sind aber
> einige Dinge zu beachten! Wen es interessiert auch mal gern eine PN, bin aber erst mal 1 Woche im Urlaub.
> Bis dann,
> Gruß Stefan



Ich weis garnicht was du hast, ich stehe zum 36er Biotec SM. Wenn er nichts taugen würde wäre er schon auf dem Müll geladet und ich hätte auch kein Problem das zuzugeben. Schliesslich weis man meist erst hinterher ob es ein Fehlkauf war. Bisher wurde nur Positiv von anderen Teichbesitzern über meine Wasserqualität berichtet, bei den meisten betrug die Sichttiefe nicht mal einen Meter und ich habe nicht mal einen UV-Brenner dran.

Axel


----------



## Bombusterestris (18. Juni 2008)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit OASE Biotec 36 Screenmatic*

Na hallo,
mit der geschundenen Seele meine ich ja nur, dass ich diesen 36iger Klasse finde,aber eine große Zahl der Forumteilnehmer dieses Teil einfach nur schlecht reden, und meine guten Erfahrungen einfach ignorieren!!


----------



## simon (19. Juni 2008)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit OASE Biotec 36 Screenmatic*

hallo
ich habe zwar nur den 12er biotec sc    bin aber auch sehr zufrieden mit der technik.
ich denke bei akutem platzmangel  isser besser als jeder eingenbau in vergleichbarer grösse.
gruss simon


----------



## Thomas3619 (19. Juni 2008)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit OASE Biotec 36 Screenmatic*

Hallo Zusammen,

hätte auch mal eine Frage. Also ich baue gerade meinen Teich. Ca 40m3 Wasservolumen.Betreibe ihn über Schwerkraftsystem. Überlege jetzt auch was ich mache. Zum einen Eigenbau: Wollte 3 Regentonnen auf Teichhöhe in den Boden setzen (wollte einen entsprechenden Raum mit Steinen mauern). Ein Pflanzenfilter sollte auch dazu. Wenn ich das durchrechne kam ich auf ca. 1500 Euro. Und weiss zum Schluss nciht ob es funktioniert. 

Der Oase Biotec 36 ist nat. schon teuer. Aber er scheint ja zu funktionieren. Mein Händler empfiehlt ihn mir nat. auch. Ich wollte das Wasser aus dem Teich in eine Regentonne leiten und von dort per Pumpe in den Filter. Erste Frage wäre: Braucht man da unbedingt diese UVC - Gerät (Biotron 11c) ??Ist ja auch noch einmal sehr teuer und diese Lampe muss jedes Jahr gewechselt werden. Betreibt jemand aus dem Forum den Filter ohne das Gerät?? 

Wäre für ein paar Infos sehr dankbar. 


Ich habe in der Vergangenheit oft festgestellt, wenn man denkt man macht was günstig , zahlt man zum Schluss drauf. So bin ich mir halt noch nicth sicher was die bessere Wahl ist. 
Viele Grüße
Thomas


----------



## matzeed7 (19. Juni 2008)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit OASE Biotec 36 Screenmatic*

also ich kann nicht so recht nachvollziehen, wie Ihr mit den Biotec18/36
klar kommen könnt. Ich hatte mir einen Biotec 18 gekauft in Verbindung mit einer Bitron 72 und einer Aquamax 8000eco, für ca 10m³ und ca 10 kleinen Koi unter 25cm. Also um mich kurz zu fassen, der 18ner hat es nicht geschaft das Wasser klar zu halten, bzw den braunstich rauszufiltern. Das einzige was gut ist ist das Sieb...
Schon die Tatsache, das die Pumpe im Teich liegt ist hinterher betrachtet
keine gute Wahl. Sie muss regelmäsig gesäubert werden, was sicher sehr nervig ist

Für das Geld was man für den 36iger bezahlt gibt es viel besser Filter mit drei oder vier Kammern....

Ich habe meinen Biotec18 durch drei Regentonnen erweitert. Diese habe ich einfach mit Japanmatten bestückt. Es ist auch nicht möglich geziehlt Eiweiss aus dem Wasser zu filtern. Es bildet sich immer ein weisser Schaum unterhalb des Siebes......


----------



## matzeed7 (19. Juni 2008)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit OASE Biotec 36 Screenmatic*

ich habe noch vergessen zu erwähnen, das ich jetzt die acht blauen Schwämme durch rote ersetzt hab. in der hoffnung, das die vorfilterung besser wird.

Wenn man keinen Filter hinter dem Biotec hat kann man sich nur schwer vorstellen, was da noch für Dreck durchgelassen wird. Würde der Biotec18 auch richtig funktionieren, dann würde sich nicht soviel in den nachfolgenden Japanmatten fangen....


----------



## tattoo_hh (19. Juni 2008)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit OASE Biotec 36 Screenmatic*

wäre auch wichtig WIE GROß der teich werden soll und welchen BESATZ du anstrebst... vorher is das hier alles  ein ratespiel...

"ich will in urlaub, welches auto brauche ich..."

es gibt auch leute dei schwören auf oase, andere auf NG als fertigprodukte. aber dazu müssen die oben gefragten parameter stehen...


----------



## Redlisch (19. Juni 2008)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit OASE Biotec 36 Screenmatic*



			
				matzeed7 schrieb:
			
		

> also ich kann nicht so recht nachvollziehen, wie Ihr mit den Biotec18/36
> klar kommen könnt. Ich hatte mir einen Biotec 18 gekauft in Verbindung mit einer Bitron 72 und einer Aquamax 8000eco, für ca 10m³ und ca 10 kleinen Koi unter 25cm. Also um mich kurz zu fassen, der 18ner hat es nicht geschaft das Wasser klar zu halten, bzw den braunstich rauszufiltern. Das einzige was gut ist ist das Sieb...
> Schon die Tatsache, das die Pumpe im Teich liegt ist hinterher betrachtet
> keine gute Wahl. Sie muss regelmäsig gesäubert werden, was sicher sehr nervig ist
> .....



Da stellt sich doch ersteinmal die Frage woher der Braunstich im Wasser kommt !
Ich hatte diese Jahr auch schon braunes Wasser durch den neugebauten Steg. Dieses ist nun nach 4 Wochen wieder klar, ich hatte zusätzlich noch 3 KG Aktivkohle im Filter. Kaffee kannst du auch 1000mal Filtern, er bleibt braun.

Meine Pumpe (nackte Pumpe, Verkleidung entfernt) liegt nicht im Teich, sondern in einem Pumpenschacht (NG) im Filterteich welcher einen 3mm Vorfilter hat. Über den Vorfilter gehe ich einmal pro Woche mit einen Besen drüber, dieser ist dann wieder sauber und die Verschmutzung über die SM rausgefiltert.

Nach dem Biotec habe ich noch 2 kleinere Staubecken und 2m Bachlauf bis es wieder in den Teich geht. In den Staubecken hat sich bisher nichts abgesetzt.

Ich denke auch mal, ob ein Filter funktioniert hängt auch vom Teich / Besatz / Pflanzen / Baufehlern und Umfeld ab.

Axel


----------



## matzeed7 (19. Juni 2008)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit OASE Biotec 36 Screenmatic*

das ist natürlich richtig, der Preis ist aber in meinen Augen nicht gerechtfertigt, wie bei vielen anderen Filtern auch....


Na ja wie auch immer, ich habe meinen Biotex 18 jatzt als Vorfilter laufen und das macht er recht gut. In Verbindung mit den 16 roten schwämmen. Der Vorteil ist der, das man ihn recht einfach reinigen kann(ich meine ohne die Schwämme mit diesem DINGs auszudrücken). Ich spritze die Schwämme einfach mit dem __ Wasserschlauch ab und der Dreck läuft dann durch den Zugschieber ab....
Auf die Biologie brauche ich nicht achten, da ich ja noch drei Biofilter im Anschluss habe...


----------



## ra_ll_ik (19. Juni 2008)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit OASE Biotec 36 Screenmatic*



> Ich hatte mir einen Biotec 18 gekauft in Verbindung mit einer Bitron 72 und einer Aquamax 8000eco, für ca 10m³ und ca 10 kleinen Koi unter 25cm



Nicht jeder Teich reagiert gleich.
Ich habe 7 Koi bei 2x Biotec 5.1, eine Aquamax 8000eco und 11 Watt UVC und einer Büsternvorfilterung.
Sichttiefe 140cm, das Wasser ist klar.

Pauschal kann man nicht sagen ob ein Filter am eigenen Teich mit den ganz speziellen Gegebenheiten funktionieren wird.
Daher sollte man die gut gemeinten Tips immer mit ein wenig Zweifel betrachten...


----------



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (19. Juni 2008)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit OASE Biotec 36 Screenmatic*

Ich schlage vor das du dir erstmal in einem Laden den aufbau dieses Bio36 anschaust und auch die preise für die ersatzteile (verschleißteile ...filter / uvc)

ich persönlich fand das innenleben nicht so toll vom screenmatic - da sind nur ein paar schwämme in einer kiste (ohne up and down system) und das wasser fließt durchs sieb und dann drumherum... es kommt halt wirklich auf deine teichgröße + pflanzenanzahl + fischart /-anzahl + die lage wg. sonnenbestrahlung an.... 

ansonsten gibts ja auch noch viele anbieter im internet von merkammerfiltersystemen (auf jeden fall eins mit sifi nehmen...)

schau dir auch mal das kammersystem von oase an, ich denke mit einem verfnünftigen sifi + 2 -3 kammern würdest du weniger reinigungsaufwand haben und für diesen preis was besseres bekommen..

da du den größeren teich ja noch nicht fertig hast würde ich dir einen schwerkraftfilter empfehlen mit pumpenschacht außen und eben dann dass kammersystem


----------



## matzeed7 (20. Juni 2008)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit OASE Biotec 36 Screenmatic*



			
				69pflanzenfreund69 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich schlage vor das du dir erstmal in einem Laden den aufbau dieses Bio36 anschaust und auch die preise für die ersatzteile (verschleißteile ...filter / uvc)
> 
> ich persönlich fand das innenleben nicht so toll vom screenmatic - da sind nur ein paar schwämme in einer kiste (ohne up and down system) und das wasser fließt durchs sieb und dann drumherum... es kommt halt wirklich auf deine teichgröße + pflanzenanzahl + fischart /-anzahl + die lage wg. sonnenbestrahlung an....
> 
> ...




Kann ich nur zustimmen!!!!


----------



## DrPepper (22. Juni 2008)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit OASE Biotec 36 Screenmatic*



			
				tattoo_hh schrieb:
			
		

> wäre auch wichtig WIE GROß der teich werden soll und welchen BESATZ du anstrebst... vorher is das hier alles  ein ratespiel...



also der der Teich soll so zwischen 15m³ -18m³ Volumen bekommen.
Als Besatz sind 5-8 Koi geplant.
Dann soll der Teich einen Bodenablauf bekommen und einen Skimmer im Schwerkraftprinzip, wo das Wasser denn in eine Pumpenkammer fliest und von da aus soll es in den Filter gelangen. Vom Filter aus soll ein Teil des Wassers direkt zurück in den Teich und ein Teil durch einen Pflanzenfilter geleitet werden welcher so um die 4-5m lang werden soll.
Falls noch weitere Angaben benötigt werden, immer Fragen.


----------



## Pesce (10. Juli 2008)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit OASE Biotec 36 Screenmatic*

Moin,

seit ca. 4 Wochen benutze ich die Kombination Screenmatic 36, Meßner M 15000 und Bitron 72. 

Für mich persönlich ist diese Filterkombination sehr praktisch und ich hatte
nach 10 Tage glasklares Wasser im Teich. (Vorher ca. 50 cm Sicht wegen Schwebealgen).
Weil ich in der Woche sehr lange arbeite, war es mir wichtig dass ich ein sicheres und pflegeleichtes __ Filtersystem am Teich habe.
Aufbau kompl. in 30 Minuten, Reinigung der Filterschwämme in 10 Minuten.

Wie einige schon geschrieben haben, ist der Preis für eine Europalette Kunststoff
schon hart an der Grenze und für den versierten Bastler gibt es bestimmt
günstigere Alternativen. 

Da ich schon immer mal Schulnoten vergeben wollte:  

Optik 3- | Funktion 2 | Filterreinigung 2+ | Preis 4 

Gruß,
Steve


----------



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (10. Juli 2008)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit OASE Biotec 36 Screenmatic*

zeig doch mal nen paar bilder her + berichte mal über die langzeitnutzung.

Starterbakkis hast du auch genutzt ?


----------



## Pesce (10. Juli 2008)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit OASE Biotec 36 Screenmatic*



			
				69pflanzenfreund69 schrieb:
			
		

> berichte mal über die langzeitnutzung.



...definiere "Langzeitnutzung" - wann hättest Du den Bericht denn gerne?   

Starterbakkis, habe ich sicherheitshalber benutzt.

Gruß,
Steve


----------



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (10. Juli 2008)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit OASE Biotec 36 Screenmatic*

so mal eine saison ...


----------



## Vespabesitzer (3. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit OASE Biotec 36 Screenmatic*

... ich finde das Prinzip screenmatic klasse,.. ( wird in der Industrie ja auch in ähnlicher Form betrieben),

was mich wundert, warum noch niemand (wegen dem Preis) sich nicht einfach das "Screenmatic" Nachrüst-Kit für ca. 190Euro gekauft hat.
Wenn man doch andere "Schwamm-Filter/ oder andere -Technik" bevorzugt,.. sollte es doch nicht so schwer sein, das "rollende Sieb" als Zusatz einzubauen ?:beeten  (z.B. bei einer NG-Variante, ist ja eh modular)


Vielleich jemand hierzu eine Idee?  
(offiziell ist es ja eigentlich dafür gedacht die alte Version (mit festem Sieb) aufzurüsten.)

Da ich bisher noch garkeinen größeren Filter habe werde ich mir wohl ansonsten in 3-4 Wochen die "kleine 18er Version" kaufen..

mfG.


----------



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (4. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit OASE Biotec 36 Screenmatic*

also ich hab mal gelesen dass sich trotz der spülfunktin das sieb recht schnell zusetzt, also es bildet sich ein permanenter nicht wegspülbarerer biofilm .... 

aber wie gesagt habs nur gelesen ... ich selber kann dazu nix genaueres bestätigen


----------



## Redlisch (4. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit OASE Biotec 36 Screenmatic*

Hallo,

ich musste das Sieb erst einmal Saubermachen, der Filter läuft jetzt 1 Jahr.
War aber auch nur eine Sache von 10 Minuten.

Das Wasser lief dann quasi auf dem Band bis kurz vor ende, anstatt hindurch zu fliessen.


Axel


----------



## Kappl (15. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit OASE Biotec 36 Screenmatic*

Ich habe meinen Teich schon 10Jahre.
Filter:
3 Tonnen
1T=Bürsten
2T=Japanmatten
3=Lavasteine

Habe das Wasser nie wirklich klar bekommen.
Habe mir vor Freund biotech 36 ausgeliehen und bin erstmal zufrieden.
Habe den jetzt erstmal angeschlossen und er läuft kann ja nach paar wochen wieder schrieben ob er bei mir was taugt.


----------



## Kappl (15. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit OASE Biotec 36 Screenmatic*

oase soll wohl nicht gut sein...habe ich in anderen foren gelesen.
Die löcher im auffangbehälter zu groß,probleme mit dem sieb,aber einige sind echt zufrieden.
ich habe das teil jetzt erstmal für 2wochen und dann werde ich sehen.

zur zeit sehe ich keine 10cm alles grün


----------



## Starvalley (15. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit OASE Biotec 36 Screenmatic*

Also ich für meinen Teil bin mit dem Biotec 18 Screenmatic sehr zufrieden (jetzt, wo er endlich läuft). Habe ihn seit fünf Wochen am laufen. Binnen 2 Tagen hat er den kompletten Teich "gereinigt". Mein Wasser ist bis auf den Grund glasklar und das, obwohl der Filter bislang noch nicht richtig eingelaufen sein kann und die Screenmatic selbst erst seit einer Woche läuft (Hatte vorher den reinen Filter ohne Screenmatic - die musste nachgeliefert werden). Vor dem 18er SM hatte ich einen selbstgebauten Bogensiebfilter, den ich täglich sauber machen musste. Da ich beruflich jedoch oft mehrere Tage vereist bin, wollte ich meiner Frau diese Arbeit nicht mehr zumuten. Die Screenmatic hält sich selbst sauber. Der Sammelbehälter wird bei uns einmal in der Woche entleert. Hatte noch nie so wenig Stress, den Filter sauber zu halten. Die Filtermatten im 18er sind nach den 5 Wochen noch nicht einmal "warm geworden". Habe somit mein Ziel - eine möglichst lange Standzeit zu erhalten - Dank des Screenmatic erreicht.

Sicher, er kostet eine Menge Geld und selberbauen macht auch viel mehr Spaß. Aber wenn man die Zeit nicht hat, ist der Biotec SM eine gute Wahl.

So, mögen andere sich nun darüber zereißen - aber das ist nunmal meine (aktuelle) Erfahrung. 

Grüße aus der Eifel
Thomas.


----------



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (15. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit OASE Biotec 36 Screenmatic*

Hi Thomas,

ich hab mal von undichtigkeiten an den ablassschiebern gelesen - hast du mal was bei dir feststellen können ?


----------



## Redlisch (15. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit OASE Biotec 36 Screenmatic*

Hallo,


Kappl schrieb:


> ich habe das teil jetzt erstmal für 2wochen und dann werde ich sehen.
> 
> zur zeit sehe ich keine 10cm alles grün



und was meinst du was du in 2 Wochen sehen wirst ? :smoki

Weder ist der Filter bis dahin eingefahren, noch wird er deine Schwebealgen rausgefiltert haben ... 

Mach dir erst einmal Gedanken warum dein Wasser grün ist ! Stichwort: Randgestaltung, Pflanzen ... 

Axel


----------



## Starvalley (15. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit OASE Biotec 36 Screenmatic*

@ 69Pflanzenfreund69

Bislang habe ich damit keine Probleme. Der Filter ist absolut dicht (mal sehen wie das nach ein paar Jahren der Fall ist). 
Ein Nachteil ist: Die Screenmatic holt jede Menge Dreck aus dem Wasser, bringt jedoch bei der Siebreinigung so ca. 5 % wieder ein. Das war bei meinem Bogensiebfilter besser. Diesen musste ich jedoch jeden Tag 20 Minuten lang manuell reinigen. Somit fallen die 5 % nicht ins Gewicht. Die holt der Filter in den gewonnenen 20 Minuten längst wieder aus - auch ohne meine Hilfe.

Gruß,
Thomas


----------



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (15. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit OASE Biotec 36 Screenmatic*

 Thomas + viel Erfolg weiterhin, meinen filter hab ich nun seit 3 wochen ca. laufen und gestern gereinigt, nach ca. 5 - 7 tagen war das wasser klar (ohne starterbakkis)   - da kam gestern echt voll viel zeuch raus :d, reinigung hat ca. 5min gedauert


----------



## Kappl (16. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit OASE Biotec 36 Screenmatic*



Redlisch schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> 
> und was meinst du was du in 2 Wochen sehen wirst ? :smoki
> ...



Sicherlich ist der Filter nicht eingelaufen.Aber man sieht doch ,dass bei anderen das Wasser nach einer Woche klarer bz. klar geworden ist.

Und das wasser ist grün weil ich ab mitte Herbst bis jetzt keinen Filter an hatte und auch keine Pflanzen drin habe.
Kommt aber alles


----------



## Kappl (16. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit OASE Biotec 36 Screenmatic*



69pflanzenfreund69 schrieb:


> Hi Thomas,
> 
> ich hab mal von undichtigkeiten an den ablassschiebern gelesen - hast du mal was bei dir feststellen können ?



das habe ich auch gelesen.


----------



## Vespabesitzer (16. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit OASE Biotec 36 Screenmatic*

Mein 18er ist ja noch recht neu,..

Am Schieber ist aber nix undicht,...
klar muss man halt gucken, dass im Auslauf kein "krümmel" oder fester Dreck  beim zuschieben vorsitzt.
("Angsthasen" können ja noch ein graues Abwasserrohr mit Blind-Stöppsel zur Sicherheit drauf machen)

@starvalley: wie kommen denn die 5% bei dir zustande ??
Durch das "zusammenquetschen" und das dadurch zurückfliessende Wasser ??

Kann man sicher auch gezielt ableiten..

mfG. Micha


----------



## Redlisch (16. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit OASE Biotec 36 Screenmatic*



Vespabesitzer schrieb:


> @starvalley: wie kommen denn die 5% bei dir zustande ??
> Durch das "zusammenquetschen" und das dadurch zurückfliessende Wasser ??
> 
> Kann man sicher auch gezielt ableiten..
> ...



Dadurch das die "Abkratzkante" und die Bürste nicht alles vom Sieb abbekommen ...

Ich habe festgestellt das, wenn der Deckel nicht dicht aufliegt und Luft unter kann, der Gammel etwas antrocknet und wesentlich besser sich vom Band löst. Auch kann man auf der Kunststoffklinge ein festeres Gummi befestigen was auch nochmal einiges brinngt.

Axel


----------



## Kappl (16. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit OASE Biotec 36 Screenmatic*

habe 20m³ 
ca. 20 Koi 
keine Pfllanzen
Könnte der sreematic 36 den teich sauber bekommen?


----------



## Starvalley (16. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit OASE Biotec 36 Screenmatic*

*@ Vespabesitzer:*

Redlisch sagte es bereits: Die "Abkratzkante" erwischt nicht alles. Die 5% sind eine geschätzte Angabe.


*@ Kappl:*

Mit dem Volumen sollte ein 36 Screenmatic nicht die geringsten Probleme haben.
Laut Oase ist der Filter für 70 m³ Teiche mit Fischbesatz und für 140 m³ Teiche ohne Fischbesatz. Bei Kois würde ich die von Oase angegebenen 70 m³ nicht zwingend als Grundlage nehmen. Einen 40-50 m³ Teich mit dem von Dir angegebenen Besatz sollte er aber unter Kontrolle haben.


----------



## Kappl (16. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit OASE Biotec 36 Screenmatic*

Der Scrennmatic 36 ist schon sehr teuer deswegen will ich da kein risiko eingehen


----------



## Vespabesitzer (16. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit OASE Biotec 36 Screenmatic*

Bei einem Koi-Teich ohne jede Pflanze wäre ich allerdings "vorsichtig",..

ob da die Biologie im Filter wirklich reicht,..  so ganz ohne Pflanzen
bei einem "halben" Naturteich wäre es sicherlich o.k.

ich denke, da müsste man einen Koi-Experten mit einem "nacktem" Becken fragen,..

mfg. Micha


----------



## Koi-Uwe (17. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit OASE Biotec 36 Screenmatic*

Morgen 

also ich sage mal es kann funktionieren, aber der Reinigungsaufwand wird im laufe des Sommers bei guter Fütterung enorm werden.
Allerdings kenne ich den Filter nicht im Detail. Aber bei dem Preis würde ich bei einem Koiteich auf andere Techniken zurück greifen


----------



## Redlisch (17. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit OASE Biotec 36 Screenmatic*

Hiho,


Koi-Uwe schrieb:


> Morgen
> 
> also ich sage mal es kann funktionieren, aber der Reinigungsaufwand wird im laufe des Sommers bei guter Fütterung enorm werden.



wohl nur wenn man einen Putzfimmel hat 

Eines muss mal allgemein gesagt werden: Der Filter reinigt erst richtig gut wenn ein Belag auf den Schwämmen ist, er ist dann nicht dreckig, sondern funktioniert. Das musste ich einfach mal loswerden, da man immer wieder liesst das die Leute ihre Filter-schwämme- andauernt sauber machen ...
Die Hälfte der Schwämme könnt ihr saubermachen wenn das Wasser fast über die Spundwand läuft und nicht vorher, ein paar Tage später die andere Hälfte !
Ihr könnt ab und zu mal den Stöpsel ziehen um den von den Schwämmen abgefallenen Schmodder aus dem System zu entfernen ... 

Axel


----------



## Koi-Uwe (17. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit OASE Biotec 36 Screenmatic*

Du hast aber auch keine 20 Koi Axel


----------



## Redlisch (17. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit OASE Biotec 36 Screenmatic*



Koi-Uwe schrieb:


> Du hast aber auch keine 20 Koi Axel



Naja, wie man es nimmt.... Da wären schonmal 5 Koi und 4 Karpfen, 6 Orfen, 8 Rotfedern, 8+3 Goldfische, 4 Schleien,Karauschen und 2 Sib. __ Störe als größere Fische... zusatzlich noch 15 Gründlinge und eine mittlerweile große Menge von __ Moderlieschen, Elritzen, Bärblingen und Bitterlinge [ja, man war sehr vermehrungswütig im Teich ] (die Fische welche ich vergessen habe, mögen mir verzeihen). 

Der Futterbedarf und dessen Ergebniss dürfte locker mit 20 Koi mithalten können, wenn du darauf anspielst 

Axel


----------



## Koi-Uwe (17. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit OASE Biotec 36 Screenmatic*

Ich spiele auf gar nix an Axel,
aber ich hatte 20 kleinere Koi in der IH und weiß das die nix anderes machen als hinten was raus zu lassen 
Natürlich habe ich auch ordentlich gefüttert.

Als ich noch den 5.1er an der kleinen IH hatte, war alle 3 Tage Reinigung angesagt weil der Filter schon überlief da die Schwämme komplett dicht waren.
Das heißt das Wasser ist oben durch die Öffnungen an den Schwämmen vorbei wieder in die IH gelaufen.

Ich will die Filter ja nicht schlecht reden, sie machen ihre Arbeit aber es gibt halt Grenzen  Und bei dem Anschaffungswert sollte man sich das schon genau überlegen.


----------



## Redlisch (18. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit OASE Biotec 36 Screenmatic*

Hallo,


Koi-Uwe schrieb:


> Als ich noch den 5.1er an der kleinen IH hatte, war alle 3 Tage Reinigung angesagt weil der Filter schon überlief da die Schwämme komplett dicht waren.
> Das heißt das Wasser ist oben durch die Öffnungen an den Schwämmen vorbei wieder in die IH gelaufen.



Uwe du erstaunst mich !

Du kannst doch nicht den 5.1 mit dem 36SM vergleichen, da sind ja Welten zwischen ! 4 schwämmchen keine Vorabscheidung zu 36 Schwämme mit Vorabscheidung ...

Axel


----------



## StephanEic1986 (17. Dez. 2009)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit OASE Biotec 36 Screenmatic*

Hallo hätte mal ne Frage bezüglich Filtertechnik. Wir wollen im nächsten Jahr endlich nen Teich bauen. Er wird ein Volumen von ca. 60m³ haben. Jedoch sind wir uns bezüglich der Filtertechnik noch nicht einig. Die Modulfilter von Oase machen ja erstmal nen guten Eindruck. Jedoch bräuchte man bei dem Volumen 5 module (circa). Ich finde das ist platztechnisch sehr aufwendig. Naja war jetzt im Fachgeschäft und da wurde mir für die Teichgröße ein Biotec 36 empfohlen. Mir wäre das ehrlich gesagt auch lieber aufgrund der Größe. Was sagt ihr dazu? Naja zum Fischbesatz: Kois wollte ich nur wenige einsetzen...__ Störe, __ goldorfe...sollten noch mit rein. mfg stephan


----------



## ebo (17. Dez. 2009)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit OASE Biotec 36 Screenmatic*

Hallo.

Bei einem Volumen von 60m³ würde ich niemals zu Oase tendieren. Wer einen Teich mit 60m³ baut der sollte auch Platz für einen größeren Filter einplanen.
Wenn das nicht der Fall ist würde ich lieber das Volumen des Teiches ein klein wenig reduzieren und dafür einen passenden Filter einplanen. Am besten in Verbindung mit einem kleinen Pflanzenfilter der zb. über den Rücklauf zum Teich gespeist wird.

lg
ebo


----------



## bodo61 (18. Dez. 2009)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit OASE Biotec 36 Screenmatic*

Kann ich ebo nur zustimmen.

Bei 60m³ gibts eigentlich nur eine Alternative, TF oder VF mit entsprechender Biokammer.


----------



## Redlisch (18. Dez. 2009)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit OASE Biotec 36 Screenmatic*



bodo61 schrieb:


> Bei 60m³ gibts eigentlich nur eine Alternative, TF oder VF mit entsprechender Biokammer.



Oder einen gut bepflanzten Teich mit anschliesenden Filterteich ...

Wenn man ihn nicht überbesetzt, sollte es da auch keine Probleme geben.
Ein EWS könnte zusätzlich nicht schaden, wie ich festgestellt habe.

Zumindest klappt es bei mir so 

Axel


----------



## StephanEic1986 (18. Dez. 2009)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit OASE Biotec 36 Screenmatic*

hallo, vielen dank für die schnellen antworten. Habe jedoch doch noch ein paar blöde fragen. Was ist ein EWS? Also von Oase haltet ihr definitiv nix ja? Könntet ihr mir alternativ nen Hersteller nennen bzw. erklärt mir mal wie ihr es Filtertechnisch und pumpentechnisch lösen würdet. mfg


----------



## Digicat (18. Dez. 2009)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit OASE Biotec 36 Screenmatic*

Servus Stephan

Herzlich Willkommen meinerseits

EWS = EiWeisabSchäumer ...

Und ...

Oase baut gute Pumpen ......

Filtertechnisch ... TF und Biokammern mit __ Hel-X .... spezielle bei Koi-Haltung ... Flow (Durchflußmenge durch den Filter) = Teichvolumen/Std. ... Ergo ... leistungsfähige Pumpen ...

Edit: das in Schwerkraft

So meine Antwort in Stichworten ....


----------



## Pesce (18. Dez. 2009)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit OASE Biotec 36 Screenmatic*



StephanEic1986 schrieb:


> Also von Oase haltet ihr definitiv nix ja? Könntet ihr mir alternativ nen Hersteller nennen bzw. erklärt mir mal wie ihr es Filtertechnisch und pumpentechnisch lösen würdet. mfg



Hallo Stefan,

von dem Biotec 36 halte ich eine ganze Menge und bei meiner Teichgrösse von 15 m3
funktioniert er auch sehr gut. Bei 60 m3 mit Fischbesatz würde ich Dir von diesem System
aber definitv abraten.
Alternative Filtersysteme findest Du hier reichlich im Forum.

Gruß Steve


----------



## Redlisch (18. Dez. 2009)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit OASE Biotec 36 Screenmatic*



StephanEic1986 schrieb:


> Also von Oase haltet ihr definitiv nix ja? Könntet ihr mir alternativ nen Hersteller nennen bzw. erklärt mir mal wie ihr es Filtertechnisch und pumpentechnisch lösen würdet. mfg



Also, ich habe im laufe der letzen 3 Jahre fogendes System bei mir aufgebaut:

1. Filterstrecke: Teich - Filterteich - 16er Pumpe- Biotec36 - 200l Helx - Bachlauf mit 2 Pflanzenbecken

2. Filterstrecke: Teich - Filterteich - 10er Pumpe - USV - EWS - Bachlauf mit 2 Pflanzenbecken. (seit letztem Jahr)

Wasser klar bis 2m, Werte i.O.

Ich habe mich damals für den Biotec 36 entschieden, da ich keine lust hatte mehr am Teich sauber zu machen als ihn zu geniessen. Den Biotec mache ich 2 - 3 mal im Jahr grob sauber. Am Fliesband (dem Kunststoffabkratzer) kann man noch einiges verbessern, bisher bin ich mit ihm sehr zufrieden, auch wenn er nicht gerade billig war.
Ich habe für dieses System wie ich es aufgebaut habe auch wenig Stellfläche gebraucht, da diese begrenzt wird durch Bachlauf und Filterteich.

Du solltest natürlich sowenig Bau und Planungsfehler machen wie möglich (kann man viel dürber im Forum lesen [ wer welche gemacht hat und was man machen sollte / könnte]), sonst nützt auch der beste Filter nichts.

Axel


----------



## StephanEic1986 (18. Dez. 2009)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit OASE Biotec 36 Screenmatic*

Vielen Dank...wirklich toll das ihr so schnell antwortet...naja habe halt auch angst das ich da große Fehler mache. Naja werde euch wohl noch oft nerven bis ich zu einem Entschluss gekommen bin. mfg


----------



## Olli.P (19. Dez. 2009)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit OASE Biotec 36 Screenmatic*

Hallo Stephan

und 

:willkommen bei den Teich - :crazy



			
				Digicat schrieb:
			
		

> Filtertechnisch ... TF.................



Wenn man sich einen leisten kann...........  

Viele Beispiele zeigen das es auch ohne Mercedes oder Ferrari geht........

Denn:



> Sterne gehören an den Himmel und Pferde auf die Wiese.......


----------



## StephanEic1986 (21. Dez. 2009)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit OASE Biotec 36 Screenmatic*

Naja sie haben schon recht. ist ja auch meine Meinung. Ich scheue mich zwar nicht vor den Kosten nur was nicht sein muss, kann man sich sparen. Obwohl ich schon gerne meine __ Störe am Grund sehen will bei 1,8m Tiefe.  Was mir am meisten Kopfschmerzen bereitet sind die laufenden Kosten durch Pumpe und UV-Lampe. I denke mal das ich bei Filter -und Pumpentechnik mitm Biotec 36 und 20000er (bzw.16000er) Pumpe sowie Filter- und Pflanzenteich an start gehe. So viele Fische will ich ja net halten. Und wenn das nicht ausreicht mache ich mir ne 2.Filterstrecke.


----------



## Digicat (22. Dez. 2009)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit OASE Biotec 36 Screenmatic*

Servus Stephan

Wenn dich die laufenden Kosten für Pumpen und UVC stören ... verzichte auf Fische 

Sonst kann ich Dir nur empfehlen .. Baue in Schwerkraft .... damit kannst Pumpen mit sehr wenig Stromverbrauch betreiben .... 

Und .... 

@ Olli: Klar geht es auch billiger .... aber wie heißt es so schön ... "wer billig kauft, kauft teuer"
Was bringt es Stephan wenn er jetzt mit Bürsten, Sifi oder Ähnlichen, den Filter betreibt und dann drauf kommt, daß er garnet gewillt ist den Filter alle paar Tage zu reinigen ... und dann erst auf einen Trommler oder Vließer umsteigt .... 

@ Stephan:
Grundsätzlich sollte eine Super-Filterung bei einem Koiteich bestehen ... die Koi werden es Dir mit bester Gesundheit, Vitalität und Wachstum danken ....

aber, jetzt steche ich in Wunden , __ Störe und Koi sind ein NoGo ... ich weiß, viele halten beide zusammen ... aber meiner Meinung nach gehören die getrennt gehalten ... die Störe stören die Winterruhe der Koi, wieder letztens bei einem Seminar von Dr. Oliver Hochwartner gehört ....

Wünsche Dir und deiner Familie ein Frohes Fest, geruhsame Feiertage und einen Guten Rutsch ins Jahr 2010


----------



## Redlisch (22. Dez. 2009)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit OASE Biotec 36 Screenmatic*

@Helmut


Digicat schrieb:


> Servus Stephan
> 
> aber, jetzt steche ich in Wunden , __ Störe und Koi sind ein NoGo ... ich weiß, viele halten beide zusammen ... aber meiner Meinung nach gehören die getrennt gehalten ... die Störe stören die Winterruhe der Koi, wieder letztens bei einem Seminar von Dr. Oliver Hochwartner gehört ....



wobei ich das, mit Verlaub, um ziemlichen Blödsinn halte bei teilweise bepflanzten Teichen. Die Koi halten sich am fuße / in den Pflanzen auf. Die Störe legen sich neben die Pflanzen auf den Sand für Stunden, ehe sie gaaanz langsam mal eine Runde drehen. 
Die Koi / Goldfische und Co nehmen davon nicht mal Notiz, dann ist es schon interessanter wenn sich mal ein anderer Fisch von der einen zur anderen Seite des Teiches bewegt.

Auch die Koi liegen nicht den ganzen Tag rum, sondern bewegen sich genauso langsam durch den Teich ohne dass vorher ein anderer Fisch vorbei geschwommen ist.

Bei "nackten" Teichen, ohne Rückzugsmöglichkeiten, werde ich dem Herrn Doktor allerdings Recht geben.

Soweit meine persönlichen Beobachtungen, nicht aus Büchern oder von Titelträgern (wovon ich auf der Arbeit genug habe, und mich frage ... {aber lassen wir das})

Wie schon mehrfach hier im Forum festgestellt wurde, handelt es sich nur um Winterruhe und nicht um Winterschlaf.


Axel


----------



## Digicat (22. Dez. 2009)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit OASE Biotec 36 Screenmatic*

Servus Axel

Wovon sprechen wir ... nicht von Teichen die eine große Fläche haben, so wie deiner, sondern von Teichen die "Poolartig" sind ... 



> Bei "nackten" Teichen, ohne Rückzugsmöglichkeiten, werde ich dem Herrn Doktor allerdings Recht geben.



Eben .... 

Stephan hat sich diesbezüglich noch in stillschweigen gehalten ..... er spricht zwar von 60m³, aber da kann die Fläche auch im Minimum 5m * 6m * 2m betragen .... gegen deinen, ein "Zwerg" ...

Soll heißen .... umso weniger sich die Fische stören, eben durch große Längen und Breiten Ausdehnung, umso besser kann man auch Stör und Koi halten ....

Wobei ich trotzdem nie einen Stör in einem Gartenteich halten würde ... allein wegen dem verheddern in den Fadenalgen ... aber das ist eine andere Geschichte


----------



## StephanEic1986 (22. Dez. 2009)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit OASE Biotec 36 Screenmatic*

haaaalloo,

Wollte euch Fachmännern nicht dazwischen funken. Hatte mir selber noch nicht so richtig gedanken über den fischbesatz gemacht. Nur ich persönlich finde auch __ störe schön und hätte sie dann gerne im Teich, aber wenn das wenig sinn macht ist es auch net so schlimm. Nur momentan bin ich am überlegen ob ich den Teich auf "nur" 40m³ verkleinere, weil mir dann die filtertechnik nicht allzu teuer kommt. Dann hätte ich mir nämlich zwei filtermodule von cheops geholt und dann wäre ich auf der sicheren Seite (Hoffe ich). Alles so kompliziert und man kann soooooooooooooooooooo viel verkehrt machen.


----------



## wp-3d (26. Dez. 2009)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit OASE Biotec 36 Screenmatic*



Redlisch schrieb:


> Du solltest natürlich sowenig Bau und Planungsfehler machen wie möglich (kann man viel dürber im Forum lesen [ wer welche gemacht hat und was man machen sollte / könnte]), sonst nützt auch der beste Filter nichts.
> Axel



Hallo, 

es ist so wie Axel es am Schluss erwähnt.
Zuerst planen und richtig bauen und nicht grübeln wie bekomme ich 60000 Ltr.mit einem Filter klar.
Die Frage ist doch, wie bekomme ich kostengünstig und schnell 300 Gramm Schmutz aus dem System?

Mein Teichsystem 42.000 Ltr.kommt mit einer Filterung klar,die nach herkömmlicher Meinung gerade 4000 Ltr schaffen würde.

Zur Zeit ein Energiegesamtverbrauch von ca. 1,3 Kw in 24 Std., im Sommer wird es mehr und steigt auf einen Gesamtverbrauch etwas über 2 Kw in 24 Std..


----------



## StephanEic1986 (26. Dez. 2009)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit OASE Biotec 36 Screenmatic*

Das hört sich wirklich gut an...Wieviele Fische halten sie und was für welche? Ich würde gerne ein paar Kois halten. Naja aber ein Trommel oder Vliesfilter ist mir zu teuer. Mittlerweile will i den Teich nur noch 40m³ groß bauen und mit 2 Cheops-Filtern arbeiten.


----------



## V8 Cruiser (14. Juni 2010)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit OASE Biotec 36 Screenmatic*

Hallo zusammen ich habe mit solchen Regentonnen als Filter auch so meine Erfahrungen gesammelt. Die Filterung war sehr gut aber beim säubern immer der reinste Horror und so billig war die ganze Sache am Ende auch nicht. Bin dann auch irgendwann bei Oase gelandet und da ist die Filterreinigung in 10 Minuten erledigt:beten; mit der Tonne 2-3 Stunden und danach sah man aus wie die Sau (nie wieder)

Gruß Hansjürgen:hai


----------



## Olli.P (14. Juni 2010)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit OASE Biotec 36 Screenmatic*

Hallo Hansjürgen,

ich glaub dann hast du bei den Tonnen irgendwas falsch gemacht.........


----------



## Kaje (15. Juni 2010)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit OASE Biotec 36 Screenmatic*

Halli Hallo,

kann Ollis kommentar nur zustimmen.
Wenn der Eigenbaufilter richtig gemacht wurde, hat man eigentlich garkeinen Reinigungsaufwand mehr!
Ich hatte bis vor ca. 5 wochen selber einen OASE Filter passend zur Teichgröße im Einsatz. Bei diesem habe ich aber schon nach kurzer Zeit konstruktive Mängel feststellen können und dieser war meiner Erfahrung nach obwohl von OASE für Koiteiche empfohlen, dafür eher ungeeignet.. Nun habe ich mir selber einen Filter via Regentonnen gebaut und habe beste Wasserwerte und bisher garkeinen Reinigunsaufwand, bis auf einmal in der Woche das Spaltsieb herausnehmen und schnell abspühlen.

aber wie gesagt, mag OASE da jetzt nicht schlecht machen - Gute Pumpen bauen Sie ja


----------



## fbr (3. Juli 2010)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit OASE Biotec 36 Screenmatic*

Hallo @ All!

Wie Zufrieden sind die User die Screenmatic 36 seit "damals" oder natürlich auch neu hinzugekommene im Einsatz haben?

Habt Ihr nach dem Screenmatic 36 noch Filterstufen hinzugebaut?
Wenn ja bitte welche?

@Alex 
FOTOS deiner Anlage wären natürlich der ÜBERHIT! 

Ich bin am grübeln mit auch eine zu besorgen


----------



## schacon (4. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit OASE Biotec 36 Screenmatic*

Klasse das jemand mal eine ehrliche Meinung schreibt. Bei meinem alten 5 Kammer Filter bin ich mindestens alle 2 Tage die Filtermatten am reinigen und trotzdem ist das Wasser nicht klar.


----------

